# احتاج دائرة الكترونية بسيطة لتحويل 12 فولت dc الى 220 فولت



## aliraqalhr (28 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
احتاج دائرة الكترونية بسيطة لتحويل 12 فولت dc الى 220 فولت ac بقدرة ( 200 ملي امبير ) 
- الرجاء بيان كمية التيار المستهلك في الدخول للحصول على 200 ملي امبير 220 فولت .
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 يوليو 2010)

هذا رابط لهذه الدائرة كما أن هناك عدد من الدوائر سبق وضعها هنا
http://electroschematics.com/220/12v-dc-220v-ac-converter/


----------



## الأختراع (8 فبراير 2011)

ممكن المساعدة اريد ان اولد تيار مستمر عبر البطارية السيارة يتحول الى تيار متردد للمنزل كامل بسعة ثلاثة أمبير


----------



## biker222 (8 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابو خالدبيراوي (14 مايو 2011)

الرجاء اذا امكن دارة استطاعة اكبر


----------



## ابو خالدبيراوي (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بكم فعلا دارة مهمة


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر للاخوة


----------



## nehadd (11 فبراير 2012)

رحم الله والديك على الدائرة الالكترونية الجملية​


----------



## محمود اللواء (31 مارس 2014)

دائرة 100 وات


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (20 أبريل 2014)

you find simple circuit to convert 12v dc to 220v ac


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (20 أبريل 2014)

تجد في المرفق دارة تحويل الجهد 12 مستمر إلى جهد متناوب 220 فولت تستخدم تقنية pwm وهي دارة جيدة وفيها كثير من المعلومات لمن يريد التعلم.


----------

